# Re: Officer and Artillery training.



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"JENNIFER KLEIN" <jenney_1@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 11:33:51 PDT*
Jeff,
  I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to 
know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
Love,
  Jenn
>From: Jeff Chen 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
>Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
>
>Does anybody know what the requirements
>--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
>are for an Artillery Officer?
>Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
>Training is like? what are some of the activities
>during training?
>Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
>like?
>
>Thank-you,
>JC
>-----------------------------------------------------
>Click here for Free Video!!
>http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 13:16:33 -0600*
Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire! 
Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
 http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html  - you will get more
information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
Centre CFRC.  
Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
Good Luck!
Gunner Sends.....
JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
> 
> Jeff,
>   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
> know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
> Love,
>   Jenn
> 
> >From: Jeff Chen 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
> >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
> >
> >Does anybody know what the requirements
> >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
> >are for an Artillery Officer?
> >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
> >Training is like? what are some of the activities
> >during training?
> >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
> >like?
> >
> >                               Thank-you,
> >                                       JC
> >-----------------------------------------------------
> >Click here for Free Video!!
> >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 9 Apr 2000 22:07:08 -0300*
Jeff And Jenn,
Artillery Officer, definitely the best selection for a new soldier.  But
don‘t worry all of your phase 2 training will not be with the Infantry
School god forbid  The second part of phase 2 will be conducted with the
Artillery School, and you will learn basic artillery soldier skills and gun
drill.   The in phase 3, you will learn the production of firing data and
duties as a Command Post Officer, and an introduction to the recce of a gun
position.  The final Phase you will learn specifically Gun Position Officers
and Recce Officers duties. Training is progressively more challenging. There
is also one other place you could get posted upon graduation, W Bty
Artillery School although few get this opportunity
And Gunner, the regt history off the top of you head was excellent... I have
never seen or heard it put that concisely...
Ubique
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Gunner 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: April 9, 2000 4:21 PM
Subject: Re: Officer and Artillery training.
>Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire!
>Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
>always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
>is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
>Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
>slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
>is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
>order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
>soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
>you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
>
>I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
>since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
>http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html - you will get more
>information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
>tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
>Centre CFRC.
>
>Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
>programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
>concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
>leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
>fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
>however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
>conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
>the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
>
>Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
>Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
>of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
>Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
>training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
>completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
>Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
>training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
>unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
>definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
>it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
>
>Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
>all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
>Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
>free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
>
>Good Luck!
>
>Gunner Sends.....
>
>JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
>>
>> Jeff,
>>   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first
to
>> know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
>> Love,
>>   Jenn
>>
>> >From: Jeff Chen 
>> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
>> >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
>> >
>> >Does anybody know what the requirements
>> >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
>> >are for an Artillery Officer?
>> >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
>> >Training is like? what are some of the activities
>> >during training?
>> >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
>> >like?
>> >
>> >                               Thank-you,
>> >                                       JC
>> >-----------------------------------------------------
>> >Click here for Free Video!!
>> >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jeff Chen <jechen@mail.sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 20:32:16 -0700*
thanks, BTW does Canada have any larger
calibur weapons other than the 155mm?
At 01:16 PM 4/9/00 -0600, you wrote:
>Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire! 
>Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
>always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
>is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
>Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
>slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
>is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
>order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
>soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
>you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
>
>I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
>since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
>http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html - you will get more
>information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
>tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
>Centre CFRC.  
>
>Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
>programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
>concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
>leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
>fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
>however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
>conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
>the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
>
>Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
>Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
>of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
>Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
>training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
>completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
>Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
>training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
>unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
>definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
>it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
>
>Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
>all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
>Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
>free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
>
>Good Luck!
>
>Gunner Sends.....
>
>JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
>> 
>> Jeff,
>>   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
>> know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
>> Love,
>>   Jenn
>> 
>> >From: Jeff Chen 
>> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
>> >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
>> >
>> >Does anybody know what the requirements
>> >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
>> >are for an Artillery Officer?
>> >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
>> >Training is like? what are some of the activities
>> >during training?
>> >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
>> >like?
>> >
>> >                               Thank-you,
>> >                                       JC
>> >-----------------------------------------------------
>> >Click here for Free Video!!
>> >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> 
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> 
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 07:14:05 -0600*
The Artillery uses calibres of 155mm M109 and 105 C3 and the light
gun.  The M109 is self propelled mechanized and the other two are
towed.
Jeff Chen wrote:
> 
> thanks, BTW does Canada have any larger
> calibur weapons other than the 155mm?
> At 01:16 PM 4/9/00 -0600, you wrote:
> >Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire!
> >Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
> >always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
> >is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
> >Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
> >slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
> >is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
> >order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
> >soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
> >you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
> >
> >I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
> >since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
> >http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html - you will get more
> >information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
> >tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
> >Centre CFRC.
> >
> >Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
> >programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
> >concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
> >leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
> >fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
> >however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
> >conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
> >the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
> >
> >Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
> >Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
> >of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
> >Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
> >training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
> >completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
> >Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
> >training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
> >unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
> >definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
> >it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
> >
> >Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
> >all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
> >Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
> >free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
> >
> >Good Luck!
> >
> >Gunner Sends.....
> >
> >JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
> >>
> >> Jeff,
> >>   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
> >> know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
> >> Love,
> >>   Jenn
> >>
> >> >From: Jeff Chen 
> >> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
> >> >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
> >> >
> >> >Does anybody know what the requirements
> >> >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
> >> >are for an Artillery Officer?
> >> >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
> >> >Training is like? what are some of the activities
> >> >during training?
> >> >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
> >> >like?
> >> >
> >> >                               Thank-you,
> >> >                                       JC
> >> >-----------------------------------------------------
> >> >Click here for Free Video!!
> >> >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
> >> >
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >>
> >> ______________________________________________________
> >> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Click here for Free Video!!
>  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

